# Removing spool bearing



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Is there a good way to remove the pin holding on the bearing that is part of the spool assembly on older Shimano reels? It definitely doesn't just slide out with the pressure from my fingers.

Also, is it important to soak bearings in acetone after soaking them in brake cleaner to clean them? Would rubbing alcohol work as well as acetone to flush out the break cleaner? I don't have any acetone.

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I use a pair of wire cutters or "nips". One side I've dulled so it wont mar or scratch the other side of that spool shaft. One side sits on the shaft the other ends up on that pin, then squeese. Ya gotta be careful though not to damage that spool shaft.. Good luck...Dip
Yeah, I'd flush with acetone vs alcohol. You can get it at Lowes or Home Depot pretty cheap. If ya gotta compressor I'd blow em out after ya soak em.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

*pin puller*

this is what i use. its called a Hedge Hog


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey!!!! Where'd ya get that! Cool! I want one! lol
Geeeze McCreee!!!!!!!!!!! I just looked on Ebay...$50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for that little thing!


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

its just money Dip!!

This is the best tool I have every used. I have about 6 pair or modified pliers for this job but this is the best!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I hear ya.. but if the Mr's finds out how much I paid for that it would end up in a place I'd need to get another one just to remove it..LOL I like it though.. might just have to go deep 6 on this one and figure out how to get one without her finding out...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I took a pair of pliers and grind half of one jaw off. Then I grind all the teeth off to make the surface smooth. It will press the pin enough to grab it with a pair of side cutters to get it out. This is my travel press.

We have a special press to do the spool pins...$800 for the press and $200 for the machined part that presses against the pin. We go through several depending on if we have a new technician. The department has been pretty stable so we have not replaced one for a couple of years now.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Now I'm In Trouble!*

So of course I had to go looking around the 'net for more information on this Hedgehog tool and what did I find but another dang fishing forum. As if I didn't spend too much time on 2Cool already!

Anyway, here's a good link on how to use the Hedgehog:

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=2624.0

And one of the posts in that thread led to another tool:

http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=6t1sbmqh3l0tfkq4bjiidrsk07&topic=2510.0

Back in a few days - gotta go check out this new forum... Just kidding...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Heer are the best ones on the market

http://www.smoothdrag.com/Spool_Bearing_Pin_Removal_Pliers.html


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pro Reel said:


> Heer are the best ones on the market
> 
> http://www.smoothdrag.com/Spool_Bearing_Pin_Removal_Pliers.html


Unfortunatley the link shows them to be temporarily out of stock. I posted that same link to a similar thread months ago and they were out of stock then too. I wish I knew who the manufacturer of those plier was so I could search elsewhere for them.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

puma409 said:


> this is what i use. its called a Hedge Hog


Great tool but where do I buy one? I searched all over the 'net and came up empty. I saw that Dip found them on ebay but I could not find them there either.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Reelspeed Spool Pin Removal Pliers*

The manufacturer of the pliers is Reelspeed. This thread on the Alan Tani Forum has contact information:

http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=6t1sbmqh3l0tfkq4bjiidrsk07&topic=2510.0

Reelspeed Reel Service & Repair
Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670
(562) 261-5190

If you're successful contacting them and can find out a price, please post for us. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know whether the pin on the Shimano Coriolis CO-100 (its old) can come out either direction? From reading the links on that tool, it sounds like some reels can go either direction and some cannot. From looking at the reel, it seems like it could go either way.

This is an old reel I haven't used in a decade. It still looks almost new, but it isn't free spooling or casting far at all. Thus, I thought I would clean it up in hopes of getting it casting decent again.

I want to take my little kids fishing from a boat and I don't think their Lightning McQueen and Toy Story reels will do very well with anything much bigger than a sunfish. They are only 3, so I cast for them. This was the one reel I have that I won't be too terribly unhappy if it accidentally went overboard (since I don't ever use it anyway).


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It will come out either way. It is not a tapered pin.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Kevin70 said:


> I want to take my little kids fishing from a boat and I don't think their Lightning McQueen and Toy Story reels will do very well with anything much bigger than a sunfish. They are only 3, so I cast for them. This was the one reel I have that I won't be too terribly unhappy if it accidentally went overboard (since I don't ever use it anyway).


But MAN wouldnt that be a hoot! "Son, you aint gotta hair on your chest until you get a Bull on a Buzz Lightyear"...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzt! 3 1/2hrs later....Uh Dad..Uh, Dad!....*DAD! *Get the net please..... Shlonk!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I was fishing a little community pond a couple of weeks ago w/ my twin 3-year old boys. As usual, we were catching a bunch of 2 to 3 inch sunfish. One of their floats went under and I told him to reel it in. I was messing with the other kid's sunfish he had caught and looked over and my son was backing away from the edge of the dock to get the fish in rather than reeling him in. I asked what he was doing and then realized he had a bigger fish on. I ended up helping him at the very end to get him up on the dock. It wasn't huge, but it was about a 1 1/2 lb largemouth bass. He was caught on a tiny, tiny hook and a small pinch of nightcrawler.

I realized then that when I take them on the boat to catch catfish or whatever that their Lightning McQueen and Toy Story rods are probably not up to the task. That 1 1/2 bass seemed close to the limit of what it could handle comfortably.

On a positive note, I did get the spool bearing off and cleaned up by soaking it in acetone. I cleaned up the whole reel and it seems to be working well. I haven't cast it yet, but the spool will spin fine again (rather than barely at all). The bearing didn't feel rough. It was smooth, but wouldn't free spin at all (maybe grease was in there or something). Everything seems to be working smooth and properly. Thanks for the information on cleaning the reel. I appreciated everyone's answers to my various questions over the last month. I have now cleaned up all of my reels that needed cleaning. The only pain was with this Coriolis CO-100. It took me awhile to figure out how to get the flipping switch hardware back in place correctly (some of it fell out when I opened the side). There were no youtube videos or anything for this old reel, so I just had to figure it out. I really hate the flipping switch. I only found one schematic for this reel. It is interesting that it had one less washer (or whatever) between the star drag and the handle (I have two, my schematic shows three). I'm guessing Shimano just changed the specs at some point because the reel had never been apart (and I know there were only two when I took it apart) and it seems to work fine. I'm glad Shimano removed the flipping switch from their modern reels (at least all the ones I have). It doesn't seem like a very good design.

I also learned something about acetone. Don't put it in a plastic cup. That probably should have been obvious, but I had never used acetone before. The plastic cup disintegrated after about 5 minutes. Trial number 2 was with the bottom of a coke can cutoff. That worked much better.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL, I had the same thing happen a couple of weeks ago. I was giving a class at Lowes for the employees. We were brushing out various products. We got to the Solid color stain (Oil base, zylene) and I had a styrofoam cup that I was laddeling out the product into pans for them to brush out. Second time I needed to laddel some of that out. half the cup dissapeared!!!!! That and everyone in the class was high as a kite..LMAO!


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

The reel speed pliers should be back in stock soon at smoothdrag. reel speed posted a few weeks ago that he was getting close and that smoothdrag got the fisrt shipment. I got mine last year and thats when i quit making the ones i used to build. The reel speed ones pop the pin out in just seconds and puts it back in better than anything i ever used. If i could find a good deal on those paralel jaw pliers i would have been building a similar set, but even in vollume the best price i found was to much


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> LOL, I had the same thing happen a couple of weeks ago. I was giving a class at Lowes for the employees. We were brushing out various products. We got to the Solid color stain (Oil base, zylene) and I had a styrofoam cup that I was laddeling out the product into pans for them to brush out. Second time I needed to laddel some of that out. half the cup dissapeared!!!!! That and everyone in the class was high as a kite..LMAO!


 That zylene is tough stuff........I used it once to remove the clear coat off the bed of my pick up.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

brad timmons 2400 w hy 6 alvin tex 77511 281-331-7381 alvin rod & reel repair


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

rjc1982 said:


> Great tool but where do I buy one? I searched all over the 'net and came up empty. I saw that Dip found them on ebay but I could not find them there either.


JapanTackle.com is the only other place I have found that has the Hedge Hog in stock.

http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_bearings.htm

First item listed on the bearings page.


----------

